# When was your pup's first groom?



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Murphy is getting a little rough around the edges when it comes to his ear hair, butt feathers, and leg hair, so I've decided it's time to take him into the groomer. What's the average age to take your golden to the groomer for the first time?


----------



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

Bell went to the groomers for the first time last month so she was 6 months old. Her toe fur was getting out of control so that's why I took her.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

First day he was home... I worked in a groom shop!

I'd recommend learning to do it yourself..... less stressful for most dogs and saves you a ton of money.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> First day he was home... I worked in a groom shop!
> 
> I'd recommend learning to do it yourself..... less stressful for most dogs and saves you a ton of money.


I'd love to but I don't know where I'd learn and I'm so afraid to mess it up!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ask breeders, or join a golden club, or ask local groomers to teach you (offer to pay).

If you're in the southern part of MI.... we might be able to meet up some time and practice. I've talked about meeting up with someone else from that area.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Ask breeders, or join a golden club, or ask local groomers to teach you (offer to pay).
> 
> If you're in the southern part of MI.... we might be able to meet up some time and practice. I've talked about meeting up with someone else from that area.


I'm looking into the local grooming school, maybe I can afford tuition and learn the basics.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo went at about 4 months, just for the fur on his feet. He was sliding like crazy on our hardwood floors. He hasn't needed another trim yet, but we're going to try to trim it ourselves next time with the clippers.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ask about the grooming school...they don't typically have a good reputation.... getting someone to teach you directly tends to be a better way to learn. 

But you CAN do it..... learning through trial and error is another method as long as you're n ot putting your dog's safety at risk. For years I used safety scissors...it worked but I love my hair scissors!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Ask about the grooming school...they don't typically have a good reputation.... getting someone to teach you directly tends to be a better way to learn.
> 
> But you CAN do it..... learning through trial and error is another method as long as you're n ot putting your dog's safety at risk. For years I used safety scissors...it worked but I love my hair scissors!


Ok, maybe I will give it a try.


----------

